# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Jackpot

## Ivan Le Fou

Ayant eu la bonne surprise de découvrir le sieur Carl Hiaasen récemment, et vous ayant, amis lecteurs, fait part de mon plaisir peu après, j'avais décidé de taper à nouveau dans la bibliographie du Monsieur. Rappelons qu'il s'agit d'un auteur américain originaire de Floride, infatigable pourfendeur de l'affairisme et de la décadence écologique qui frappent sa région natale.
 Après avoir fureté un peu, j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur "Jackpot", épais roman (540 pages quand même) considéré par certains comme son meilleur à ce jour. On y trouve une ville de tarés dont l'économie entière repose sur l'arnaque de pèlerins catholiques à coups de vierges pleureuses, portraits christiques sur l'asphalte et autres faux stigmates; des abrutis néo-nazis formant une milice d'autodéfense pour lutter contre l'invasion des Etats-Unis par les troupes gauchistes de l'OTAN; un journaliste désabusé, bien vivant quoique déclaré mort après que le mari de sa maîtresse, un juge cocu, eut fait incendier sa maison; un terrain marécageux transformable en réserve naturelle mais convoité par le comptable véreux d'un mafieux à des fins de blanchiment; et une jeune héroïne malheureuse en amour, mais prête à donner sa chance à un journaliste mort quoique vivant.
 Au milieu de ce cirque sont jetés deux billets gagnants de la Loterie Nationale pour la modique somme de vingt-huit millions de dollars. D'où enquête, poursuite, arnaque, magouille, enlèvement, parano, fusillade et plein de tortues d'eau de Floride.
 Pour ma part, je n'ai pas retrouvé la verve et le rythme qui me faisaient tourner facilement les pages de "Queue de poisson". Quant aux personnages, tous plus caricaturaux les uns que les autres, ils m'ont laissé totalement froid. Il paraît qu'on y trouve une satire du rêve américain; moi, j'y ai surtout trouvé le temps long.

_Un roman policier de Carl Hiaasen, en collection poche 10/18, environ 9,50€._



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## HoOpla

Ca tombe bien , mon amie est fan de cet auteur elle les a tous ! et comme les gouts de mon amie sont forcement tres bon je ne peux que plusseoir quand a la qualité  de l'oeuvre de ce Monsieur , 

Elle en profite d'ailleur pour vous dire que son roman préféré reste "Miami Park".

Mais en plus si Mr Yvan le fou , en viens a parler dans sa chronique , il va bien falloir , un jour que je les lisent.

----------


## Eklis

Ah bah oui alors, surtout vu ce qu'il en dit, ce serait con de rater ça.  ::o:

----------


## alx

Jusqu'à "Pour ma part", ça avait l'air vachement alléchant.

----------


## ERISS

> On y trouve ; des abrutis néo-nazis formant une milice d'autodéfense pour lutter contre l'invasion des Etats-Unis par les troupes gauchistes de l'OTAN; .
>  . Quant aux personnages, tous plus caricaturaux les uns que les autres, ils m'ont laissé totalement froid. Il paraît qu'on y trouve une satire du rêve américain;


Hoho, l'OTAN gauchiste. Je suis quand même curieux du personnage néo-nazi. C'est peut-être un 'vrai', pas si caricatural que ça.

----------

